# Bandit Boy Missing



## Bograt (24 Sep 2007)

Bandit Boy is missing. B Flight's pistol posing idol has been missing since early Spring. He is feared dead. Some say he left to find himself after a particularly experimental night at the mess with visiting British 419 students. Others say that he was CT'd and now is thinking about MARs- unfortunately he didn't pass the Nav exam. Still others believe he is spending most of his time working the Garden section at Canadian Tire.

What is most upsetting about this situation is the state of B Flight themselves. Once known for being the second best flight in Moose Jaw, their apparent apathy has relegated them behind even D- Flight in esprit de corps. Alas, it appears they are too concerned with whether Heidi will dump Spencer on the Hills or how to get out red wine stains on carpet.

Coming from Apache Flight "The Best Flight," it is disheartening to see the Big 2's penultimate flight degraded to such a low standing. Anyone with information regarding the where abouts of Bandit Boy please forward it here.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Sep 2007)

Pardon?.................and I mean that.

EDIT: OK, Bograt filled me in.......carry on folks.


----------



## Strike (24 Sep 2007)

That post makes me think that YOU might have something to do with my esteemed colleague's disapearance.


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2007)

Just a wild guess on my part, but I would suspect he is the Flight mascot.


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Just a wild guess on my part, but I would suspect he is the Flight mascot.



First thing that popped to my mind ...  

What is the ransom demand I wonder ...  >


----------



## Bograt (24 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> That post makes me think that YOU might have something to do with my esteemed colleague's disappearance.



I can neither confirm or deny that particular inquiry. What I can say however his liberation from the confines of B Flight Flight Commander's Office was assessed as a Level 5- Standard Exceeded.


----------



## Loachman (24 Sep 2007)

It used to be "The Boy Bandit", not "Bandit Boy".

Missing is a common occurrence.

It was gone for a good month or two when I was there, too, in 1981.

D Flight was blamed, and their Chuckwalla lizard kidnapped and held hostage, but all other flight lounges were trashed as well just in case.

The culprits were, in fact, Base Rescue Flight.

Exchange of prisoner/hostage occurred on the lawn of the Officers' Mess one Friday afternoon. Ransom was a keg or two of beer.

The first yellow Single Slug appeared from the north, with a human figure dangling from the rescue hoist. It was clad (steady yourself, Vern) in absolutely nothing but flying helmet, boots, and a sandwich board lettered "This is Not the Boy Bandit". Said human figure is now a LCol stationed west of Thunder Bay.

The second yellow Single Slug landed across the street, took the ransom aboard, dumped the prisoner, and departed.

If B Flight waits long enough, the kidnappers will probably just get bored and return it anyway.

The good old days - when we had more aircraft fleets than we have aircraft now and one could have fun without getting into lasting trouble.


----------



## Strike (24 Sep 2007)

Is that when he broke his hand?


----------



## Loachman (24 Sep 2007)

I've no idea - I was in C Flight so I didn't care.

The exchange was amusing so I remember that, and then we all got wildly drunk and did dumb stuff for the rest of the night.


----------



## TCBF (24 Sep 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> ... and then we all got wildly drunk and did dumb stuff for the rest of the night.



- The military story-telling equivalent of "... and lived happily ever after."


----------



## Loachman (24 Sep 2007)

Or at least until awakening on the morrow.

Sometimes that's scary.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Sep 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> ...., and then we all got wildly drunk and did dumb stuff for the rest of the night.



So, other than the mascot part, it was just another Happy Hour?


----------



## Inch (24 Sep 2007)

When I started the Jaw 5 years ago, Bandit Boy had just been liberated from 3CFFTS. The boys decided one night at TGIF that they were driving to Portage with a Dremel and they were going to liberate Bandit Boy. He was rescued and lived in the Flight Comd's office, only to be seen during solo parties.

Here's a picture for those that want to know what he looks like. He's about 2 1/2 feet tall and made of concrete if I recall.


----------



## Loachman (24 Sep 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> So, other than the mascot part, it was just another Happy Hour?



Most likely. There's so much detail that I don't remember...


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Sep 2007)

Bograt, I heard your big giant pole was something more like hmmmmm a male apparatus at one point.



			
				Bograt said:
			
		

> I can neither confirm or deny that particular inquiry. What I can say however his liberation from the confines of B Flight Flight Commander's Office was assessed as a Level 5- Standard Exceeded.



Maybe a level 5 for Apache, more like a level 2 for Bandit


----------



## Loachman (24 Sep 2007)

There's been at least one repaint and a change of armament since I last saw it - the guns (I'm pretty sure that there were two) were smaller and silver. The size increase must be intended to compensate for another B Flight shortcoming.


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2007)

I think he'd look really good in hot pink!! Should he ever be liberated.  ;D


----------



## TCBF (24 Sep 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Here's a picture for those that want to know what he looks like. He's about 2 1/2 feet tall and made of concrete if I recall.



- That's not much good to us is it?  I mean, how can we tell him apart from all of the other pilots in the CF?

 8)


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Sep 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - That's not much good to us is it?  I mean, how can we tell him apart from all of the other pilots in the CF?
> 
> 8)



He'll stand around and listen to insults from combat arms types.


----------



## TCBF (24 Sep 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> He'll stand around and listen to insults from combat arms types.



- ... Then give as good as he got, has been my experience.


----------



## Bograt (24 Sep 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Here's a picture for those that want to know what he looks like. He's about 2 1/2 feet tall and made of concrete if I recall.


Also very heavy- urrmmm, from what I have heard.


----------

